# Beachwood Park Fishing Report Feb 15 2011



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I know everyone has been waiting for a good fishing report.Well there here and nice size too.I went to beachwood park today and the big white perch are here,I'm talking about perch from 9" to 12".Today the tide was all the way out at 1pm and the wind was holding the tide out until about 2:30pm.I had seen about 8 or 10 white perch caught and 2 pickerel,but I was told they were there yesterday and lots of them by 2 or 3 good friends.One of the guys caught about 80 perch yesterday.Tomorrow will be in the mid 50s and the perch will be there.Grass shrimp is the best bait for perch and minnows for the pickerel.Warren's Bait Box will be open at 7am with both shrimp and minnows.I'm going back tomorrow with grass shrimp and catch some more nice white perch,see ya there.................woody:fishing:


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

*Beechwood park*

Nice report.

Where is Beechwood park? Do you need waders or are hiking boots enough?

Can you keep fish or is it catch and release?


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Beachwood park is on Beachwood park road and Magathy bridge road.Magathy bridge road is off of 100.Yes you need waders or hip boots if the tide is high.............woody:fishing:


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report Woody. I may try to get down there this week as well


----------



## steveMD (Apr 9, 2010)

Great report. Nice photos too. Looks like a pretty spot, never been there myself. Sounds like a perch fry is in the offing, hard to beat it in Feb.

Steve


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the update Woody. I aim to get in sometime this week if possible.


----------



## Fish_Nuts (Mar 20, 2009)

Good Update Woody! 

Does anyone know if there is a boat ramp nearby to fish this area? I normally go over to the eastern shore for the perch, but this is so much closer.


----------



## bassmaster1985 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up fellas i might go down today or tomo i found that mister twister paddle tails work with the shad darts down there gonna try it out ill let you know what happens!!!!


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report. Any place for a kayak in this area?


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

tacklemake said:


> Beachwood park is on Beachwood park road and Magathy bridge road.Magathy bridge road is off of 100.Yes you need waders or hip boots if the tide is high.............woody:fishing:


Thanks for the update.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Great report!!! 
Looks like the action is ON!!


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Foursteps24 said:


> Great report. Any place for a kayak in this area?


yes at the park,but its about 150 yards from the road to the water.........woody:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Foursteps24 said:


> Great report. Any place for a kayak in this area?


only if you want to carry it through the woods and down a pretty good slope. the area is nice but private community ramps are the only close way to get a yak on the water which sucks my house is about a 1/2 mile from there but my community is one of the only ones with no water access hike down to fish now its going to be shoulder to shoulder


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

What kind of rig is good for perch?? should you use a bobber with shrimp a foot or so below it ?? Or just fish wit a small weight off the bottom ??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work congrats.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

A lot of us are using my 1/64oz feather jig with grass shrimp or small minnows under a float,about 24" to 36" from the float..............woody:fishing:


----------

